# GPU-Z is not recognising AMD Radeon HD 8850M



## ksio89 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a Dell laptop with an AMD Radeon HD 8850M (Catalyst Mobility 13.11 beta 9.2 x64) GPU and Intel HD Graphics 4400 (with latest drivers installed), and this is what I see in GPU-Z:







I set GPU-Z executable to run with high perfomance in  Catalyst Control Center, in order to try to force activating the GPU instead of integrated graphics. In Power Options, I created a "Perfomance" power scheme, in which "ATI PowerPlay" and "High Perfomance" varaibles are set to "maximize perfomance":





Is there anything I can do to have GPU-Z correctly identify the GPU or is it an issue inherent  of AMD drivers? Thanks in advance.

Info:

notebook: Dell Inspiron 15R-5537
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro x64
CPU: Intel core i5-4200U
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 8850M GDDR5


----------



## Debat0r (Nov 11, 2013)

This is really weird, it should be supported. I'm sorry but I have no real idea how you should fix this. 
Maybe install a non-beta driver (though, afaik drivers don't have anything to do with it...)
Main thing why I post on this thread is a bit offtopic, but I'm looking to buy (almost) the same laptop. Would you be so kind as to post/pm a small review or some FPS results? Thanks in advance!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 11, 2013)

www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe

please try this build


----------



## ksio89 (Nov 11, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe
> 
> please try this build



Worked fine, thank you very much W1zzard . Here is a SS:






@Debat0r I'll send you a PM with my opinion about this laptop. 

Thank you guys.


----------



## Gamer93 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi ksio89 i have ordered the same laptop as you have and wanted to know how well does it perform in games please post a review and benchmark as soon as possible!


----------



## Gamer93 (Nov 15, 2013)

and also you should get these drivers not from amd site!
http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/an/en/andhs1/driverdetails?driverid=PWTRP


----------



## skoczi (Nov 23, 2013)

I have the same problem on DELL:


----------



## skoczi (Nov 23, 2013)

I download GPU-Z form this thread and isn't work....  I don't know why...


----------



## ksio89 (Nov 25, 2013)

skoczi said:


> I download GPU-Z form this thread and isn't work....  I don't know why...



Uninstall your current Catalyst Mobility drivers and install Catalyst Mobility 13.9 WHQL and check if it works:

http://drivers.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php?p=292866&t=4&i=1


----------

